# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Metal blue cobra guppy

## Tarzan78

Sharing my juvenile pair... ;D
Enjoy!... ^_−☆
http://youtu.be/UCmAfl9HiKs

----------


## IrcKnight

> Sharing my juvenile pair... ;D
> Enjoy!... ^_−☆


Thank for sharing bro

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing 2 types...  :Razz: 
Which u prefer?

----------


## Guest

Great looking dorsal spread.

----------


## Tarzan78

> Great looking dorsal spread.


Glad u like them... ^^

----------


## nicholasliao

Both are nice. Same species or different

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Tarzan78

> Both are nice. Same species or different
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4


Different lines, same strain. 
Metal Cobra usually drops blue, yellow and blue recessive spawn. 
Somewhat similar to Grass guppy.

----------


## Tarzan78

One of my favourite...  :Razz:

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Tarzan78

Another piece...  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing my metal blue grass guppy...  :Wink: 
Other than big body & finnage size, he has fine yet obvious spots .

----------


## Tarzan78

Some more pics...  :Smile:

----------


## Andy Woo

Very nice , are you selling them ?

----------

